# Next puppy: Maltese or Yorkie?



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't decide between the two breeds. I'm trying to list pros and cons..meeting with puppies and breeders.. (found a great Malt breeder)..Help! LOL

I like the Yorkies colors vs the white of Maltese..yet I still seem to be leaning towards the Maltese..as I've heard they are generally a sweeter breed. 

Activity levels and grooming don't bother me at all..lol..

It's definitely between these two breeds, and maybe even a toy poodle. I'm looking to get a puppy within the year..She'll be mine, and a companion for my 2-3ish lb Papillon, Roxy, although she'll also live with the pugs for a little while too, but both are small pugs, Lily is 9 lbs, Annie is 11 lbs.. Annie is also older and lazy/gentle..

I'm willing to put all kinds of work into the puppy. I just can't decide between the 2! Any owners of the breeds want to weigh in for me?


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Yorkie!! 

I am not an owner but I have spent time with some of the sweetest Yorkie pups... That and I love a scruffy dog! LOL


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree with yorkie too. 

I dont think you can get a dog sweeter then a yorkie (May not be the nicest towards strangers if you dont socialise properly).. They are just wonderful little dogs.. 

The maltese dogs I have met havent really sold me on the breed, I have to say.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm not an owner of either breed, but I've been around them a lot from working at a vet, animal shelter and grooming shop. Usually the Maltese are less intense and more interested in being held. I did pet sit for a tiny Yorkie that was very loveable and quiet. I'm not really a big fan of white dogs either, but I would choose the Maltese. Toy Poodles are awesome too! I love all the colors that they come in (chocolate is my favorite) and of course they're smart and eager to please. It really is a hard decision!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Papillon? lol I am biased, I know, but paps are so great in groups.

If it has to be between those two, I say yorkie. Both are too much grooming though for me. Yorkies strike me as more rough and tumble type dogs. More attitude, and I like that.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> I'm not an owner of either breed, but I've been around them a lot from working at a vet, animal shelter and grooming shop. Usually the Maltese are less intense and more interested in being held. I did pet sit for a tiny Yorkie that was very loveable and quiet. I'm not really a big fan of white dogs either, but I would choose the Maltese. Toy Poodles are awesome too! I love all the colors that they come in (chocolate is my favorite) and of course they're smart and eager to please. It really is a hard decision!


Thank you! Do you know the max weight for a toy poodle? I know the mini's get up to 15 lbs, and I want smaller then that for Roxy..



Laurelin said:


> Papillon? lol I am biased, I know, but paps are so great in groups.
> 
> If it has to be between those two, I say yorkie. Both are too much grooming though for me. Yorkies strike me as more rough and tumble type dogs. More attitude, and I like that.


I knoww, I have thought time and time about just getting another Pappy..but I really really want the longer fur. This will be my grooming prodigy, among other things..lol..

I'm kind of scared of the rough and tumble part, since Roxy isn't so rough and tumble, LOL... I wonder if she'd be happier with a calmer Maltese.. Ahhh, it's frustrating..lol..


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Toy Poodles technically don't have a weight limit, but a height limit. Toy Poodles must be 10" or under. But I think the general rule of thumb is 9 pounds or under. Edited to add that all puppies will be rough and tumble to some degree, but the Maltese should mellow out more. And Poodles are usually more interested in their human than playing with other dogs.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> Thank you! Do you know the max weight for a toy poodle? I know the mini's get up to 15 lbs, and I want smaller then that for Roxy..


All the toy poodles I've come across are always WAY smaller than Cadence who weighs about 8lbs. They're usually 5lbs or less, from my experience.

With regards to the original question... I think I would go with a Yorkie (black and tan one!) because they're much easier to clean than Maltese. I also like how silky their fur is! The Yorkies around here can play fetch for HOURS and don't mind being out in the rain/cold...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmm I would probably say Yorkie as well. I know a LOT of Maltese and most of them don't seem very energetic or into playing. They just sort of sit around to me. The Yorkies I've met are more energetic and wanting to play. For me I'd probably go for a Yorkie. But Both breeds are a lot of work coat wise and I honestly don't think I can own either. In the small dogs I can only own Papillons and Cavaliers lol.

Maltese like to be babied more, dressed up, held, etc. While Yorkies spend more time running around.


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

I'm biased but I say.....YORKIE!

They are much more rough and tumble then something like a Maltese, but will do fine with a small dog if they are taught from a young age what kind of play is appropriate and what isn't. Sam is VERY rough and tumble but when he plays with a neighborhood 3lb Chihuahua he can calm it down enough for it to be safe. When he gets too rough, I pull him away for a bit and make him calm down before letting him rejoin the play session and he is fine. With particularly delicate fragile pups, like a very timid tiny mix we met, he will calm right down and approach and initiate play very gently. So they are rough and tumble yes, but not to the point where it's uncontrollable and I really don't think that should stop you from owning one. Especially if you get a puppy that grows up with Roxy, I think that ensuring their play is gentle and safe should be easily doable.

They need more exercise then a Maltese (freaks like mine require a couple hours a day!! But if you have a Papillon I'm sure you're somewhat used to the gogogo personality) and less grooming I'd say (darker coat doesn't show the dirt quite as much lol). Just be ready to socialize socialize like crazy, probably more then most other dog breeds because they have the type of personality that is dog and people reactive. With a already established pack of dogs like yours, it should be easier, as the other dogs will help. With lots of socialization, Sam is 95% fine, but will still bark up a storm when the occasional unruly child runs up to him and lunges to pet him. Their not much of a lap sitter and MUCH of a barker so be ready for that! Maltese's bark less apparently, although still quite a bit. They're a very independent breed and don't like to be toted around and petted on all occasions. VERY VERY VERY playful though and always up for a good game (not too fun when it's the middle of January in Canada!!!). Also, get ready to have all your flower beds annihilated by digging and every single vegetable dug up, chewed and spit out from your garden! I've been told they can have issues with SA as they are very attached to their people, but I haven't really seen it much in the Yorkie's I've met.

They are very sweet dogs, although I can see why they wouldn't be seen as such. This isn't a breed that will LOVE all your friends like a breed such as Labrador might and just jump all over you for hugs and kisses. However, they love their people with a vengeance and will do sweet things like snuggle next to you for cuddles, follow you like a shadow and just give every bit of their heart and soul to their people. So yes they are sweet, just mostly with their owners and are more aloof with the general public. Although still, don't expect to hold a Yorkie in your lap and cuddle him for hours like you can with a Pug (or all the sweetie pie Pugs I've met lol) since he will eventually get bored and decide he'd rather try dropping his bones onto your new hardwood flooring from various heights just to see what happens (ARGHH Sam!). They've got TONS of attitude and will show it off! 

Sorry for the novel, I'm just excited to see somebody interested in my favorite breed!!! Good luck with your search and let us know what you decide!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone! And thank you for the novel, crzy, I looove all the info.. 

I'm still stuck, but it's a little less stuck then before. Roxy's energy level is extremely low, especially considering her breed..I don't know if I'd be able to handle another Gizmo (although I miss my psychodog).. I love the idea of a dog that is active, but not overly active. Roxy is happy with a short walk a day, can keep up if I jog, but doesn't even care if we go on one or not..lol..I think that I can last longer outside than she can! It's too funny.

I loooove the idea of all the grooming. I've expressed this sooo enthusiastically to my mother.. I want a nice, long thick coat to comb and primp and trim and clean..lol...

I know both breeds can be yappy, but which one do you think is more prone to it? In Roxy's little over 1 year of life, she has barked once at maybe 11 weeks..and we quickly corrected and she hasn't barked again since. I have no idea what it even sounds like..lol.. I can deal with barking, Giz was the yappiest puppy ever, he calmed down alot as he got older..but I'd perfer to be able to correct it and not have to deal with the crazy shrill yapping.

Socializing is no problem. We have soo many doggie friends, it's unreal, but unfortunately, none of them have yorkies or maltese for me to fuss over and figure out which one I like better..lol..

I'm not a purse-dog mommy..but I love that Roxy is small enough and calm enough for me to just be able to pick her up and go if I have to..without worrying about her squirming, fussing, whining or yapping. I'll do all the same things that I did with her with the new pup, but I'm leaning more towards a breed that will allow me to do it..lol, if that makes sense. I guess what I'm trying to say is that with my current 3, I have the life..they are all so perfectly behaved..and I want my new pup to fall in line with them..I'm willing to work to achieve that, I worked my butt off with Giz, and he was almost where I wanted him when my ex and I split, but I don't know if I can work that hard with a dog again..lmao..

Are there other small dogs with hair that I'm missing? I perfer the long silky hair, as opposed to the curly texture of a poodle, but I'd deal with it. =P


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I definately agree with a yorkie  I had one and loved him to pieces, he was basically what ever you wanted him to be...he could keep up with our Jack Russell running, playing, wrestling, or he could spend a week on the couch snuggling with my daughter watching movies when she was sick. He was a very one person dog...but loved everyone. 

Harley was a very yappy dog but our trainer said it was because of anxiety, from spending alot time alone in my daugters room (he used to be her dog) we were working on that and he was getting alot better before he passed.

I will get another yorkie one day  because I love them, but after losing my boy in Oct I didnt want to seem like I was trying to replace him...so now I have Bella


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Shih Tzu and Havanese come to mind. I always think of Shih Tzus as little rugs that don't do much LOL but I'm probably wrong.

Another one is Japanese Chin. They have almost the same hair as Papillons.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ooh, yeah I forgot about Japanese Chins too. I love them. They are adorable, and remind me of Papillons. I think they're a bit bigger than Yorkies and Maltese, though. The only problem with Chins are their flat faces.. makes them prone to overheating.

I was thinking longhaired Chihuahua as well... but lol, I know they're famous for being yappy, but some of the Chihuahuas here are really well trained and never bark.


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Yea in my experience, to get a good well socialized non-yappy Yorkie does require work. I'd say more then some other breeds since they are stubborn and independent little buggers that do have a mind of their own. I wouldn't say they are THE most difficult, but I would say they are harder then any Maltese I have met, especially when it comes to human and dog reactiveness and the training/socialization that it requires to get a dog that is good with lots of people/other dogs. Maltese's are not quite as trainable, since Yorkie's are a bit on the brighter side lol (I did puppy class with 4 Maltese puppies and it took a lonnnggg time for them to get the sit down!).

If you're really into grooming what about something like a sheltie? Maybe a little bit too big for Roxy but would be lots of fun to groom I imagine? You could also check out a Morkie (Yorkie Maltese mix). There's quite a few on CL and at the shelter in my town! The Maltese would calm the terrier side of the Yorkie down while still giving you a darker colored dog.(they come in creamy colours and some are black and tan just like the Yorkie) You can find some reputable breeders (before I got Sam I was looking into a Cockapoo and I actually found an AMAZING breeder who's dogs were agility champs, had all their testing done, etc) if you look well enough as well to get a good quality puppy. And they're SOOOO cute:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Actually most Chihuahuas I know aren't yappy at all. Only a few are loud. I honestly know a lot more of yappy Yorkies and Maltese than Chis. But even long haired Chis don't grow that much coat. Only a few lines have very very thick puffy long coats.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I think most people here prefer higher energy "big dogs in a small package", but it seems like you're more after what I like- a calm companion that can still be playful and go for walks. Definitely a Maltese fits that more than a Yorkie.

Pappymom- There are only 21 breeds in the Toy group, so there aren't many to choose from. I did just remember the powderpuff Chinese Crested.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Actually most Chihuahuas I know aren't yappy at all. Only a few are loud. I honestly know a lot more of yappy Yorkies and Maltese than Chis. But even long haired Chis don't grow that much coat. Only a few lines have very very thick puffy long coats.


That's true.. the Maltese and Yorkies around here are pretty much as yappy as the Chis. The biggest problem I see around here in these 3 breeds is that they are very unpredictable. Some of them will growl and snap at anyone (humans and dogs). It's kind of scary. I was in the elevator earlier and this tiny, TINY 2lb Yorkie was sitting beside his owner and staring at me. I thought to myself, "oh how cute"... and then it proceeded to try and attack me. The owner then pulled up the leash. It almost looked like the guy was choking the poor dog  After a while, I realized that the dog had been debarked!  The raspy sound it was emitting was even more annoying than a regular bark 

I don't know if it's because of bad breeding or bad training, but the Maltese, Yorkies, and Chis around here are the most badly behaved dogs around. The Shih Tzus, Poodles, and Poodle mixes are usually calmer and more laid back. The big dogs are all well trained, except this one Doberman who lunges at everyone/dog he sees.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would say no sheltie if you don't want another papillon type temperament. Not that they're the same but shelties are high energy herding dogs. Plus there's not much grooming to be done (clipping-wise).


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I would say no sheltie if you don't want another papillon type temperament. Not that they're the same but shelties are high energy herding dogs. Plus there's not much grooming to be done (clipping-wise).


Yes! I looove Shelties, and think they're adorable, but I want the long, to the floor coat, that I can really have fun with.

And it's not that I don't want another papillon type- temperment, I think it's that I don't want a Gizmo-type temperment... He was just off the walls hyper, even after 4 hours of excercise and training, he barked at every moving thing, was dog reactive, sort of adult-male reactive, got into everything, was an escape artist, could climb things that I myself, with opposable thumbs could not. He was a psycho. He was well-mannered and sooo much easier when I left my ex, though.. I put hours and hours and hours of work into him every single day.. with training and conditioning, excercising, praising, stimulating, socializing..everything you could think ofising...and I was soo proud, but he just exhausted me. When my mom brought up the idea of me getting another puppy, I was just like, in time mom, I'm sooo exhausted from G. LOL.. but after 3 weeks of just Roxy, (and the pugs, who are the BEST.) I'm like, yeah, I definitely want another one.. a sweet, loving, small breed that I can groom with, and will snuggle with me and Rox all the time. 

I spend most of my time doting over, training, and taking care of my dogs here..esp Roxy, who you wouldn't even know was a Pap by how non-hyper and quiet she is..lol (I got REALLY lucky)..so I'm willing to put effort into working with the new pup, but I am leaning towards the calmer breed, as luvntzus said..and it's all G's fault.. LOL

Yorkies are so freakin' cute though..ughhh. lol!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Gizmo sounds like he'd fit right in here. I love a challenge, keeps things interesting and imo they turn out the best in the end. Mia's been a year of hard hard work but she's finally coming into herself and I'm seeing what a good dog she's becoming. Rose is super easy and calm and it is nice in some ways but I would be bored without the crazies.


----------

